# Ryzen 2400 G Gehobener Office PC?+Board+Speicher



## stoffel78 (13. Februar 2018)

Hallo 
ich will jetzt endlich meinen PC aufrüsten bzw. umbauen. Ich weiss das  der Phenom evtl. reichen würde, aber ich will einfach was neues.  Theoretisch müsste da ja ein Ryzen 2400G reichen. Grafikkarte brauch ich  nicht extra. Intel will ich eigentlich nicht.

Brauchen werd ich:
Cpu: Ryzen 2400G falls er passt. 

Mainboard ATX - keinen schimmer. Am besten eins mit langem Support.  Gigabyte oder Asrock würd ich sagen. Bin aber offen. Anschluss ist mir  wichtig Front USB und Frontkopfhörer. und evtl. Platz für Mugen 5 oder  ähnliches. 

Arbeitsspeicher: Schätz 8 GB. Auf 16GB kann ich ja immer noch. nur welchen? Bei  meinem alten musst ich aufpassen zwecks höhe Mugen 2. Hohe Riegel hätten  nicht gepasst.Weiss nicht ob das heut auch noch so ist.

evtl Cpu Kühler. Mugen 5 im Auge.Könnte da auch meinen 120iger Noctua Lüfter dran bauen wie bei meinem jetzigen.

1.) Wie hoch ist das *Budget*?
ob jetzt 400, 600 oder 800€ ist vorerst mal egal- es muss halt stimmen

2.) Gibt es *abgesehen vom Rechner* noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?
Win 10 64 bit kauf ich zb. über MF. Will da sicher sein.

3.) Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden?
Ja
4.) Gibt es *vorhandene Hardware*, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B.  Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter))  Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls  vorhanden?
2 X SSD, Netzteil BQ Straight Power 10 500W, Scythe Kaze Master  5,25Lüftersteuerung, Gehäuse Lanncool k62,BR Brenner,  Festplattenwechselrahmen 

5.) Welche *Auflösung und Frequenz* hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)
Samsung BX2250

6.) Welchen *Anwendungsbereich* hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?
Bild-/Videobearbeitung eher kleinen Stil.Mal ein Video schneiden,  konvertieren oder so. nutzt eigentlich nur freeware wie zb. von  freemake.Bildbearbeitung gilt das gleiche.
Office paar schlichte Exeltabellen.
Pdfs auch hin und wieder (Adobe)
Viele Browserfenster 

7.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?
Hab ich genug

8.) Soll der Rechner *übertaktet* werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?
Übertakten werd ich nicht

9.) Gibt es sonst noch *Wünsche*? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)
 PC muss leise und kühl sein. Leider geht der Mugen 2 nicht auf Am4, deswegen brauch ich da was neues.


----------



## silent-freak (13. Februar 2018)

Für Deine Anwendungen reicht wohl auch der kleinere, kannst da noch etwas Geld sparen. Zumindest langt da auch der beigelegte Kühler.
Produktvergleich AMD Ryzen 3 2200G, AMD Ryzen 5 2400G | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## stoffel78 (13. Februar 2018)

Naja lieber eine Nr zu groß als zu klein.
Zum Kühler ja er könnte reichen , bin da aber sehr empfindlich. Rechner steht auf Ohrenhöhe.


----------



## seahawk (13. Februar 2018)

Da würde auch der kleine 2200G reichen. Ich würde bei den Boards aber warten bis es sicher ist, dass Du eines mit einem BIOS bekommst, das Ryzen 2. Generation unterstützt. Arbeitsspeicher so schnell wie möglich. Also 2667 Dual-Rank oder 2933 Single-Rank. 

Beim Kühler halte ich einen Mugen für übertrieben, bei den 65W reicht auch ein kleinerer Kühler locker. z.B. Sythe Kotetsu oder Alpenföhn Brocken Eco.


----------



## stoffel78 (13. Februar 2018)

Wollte zeitnah kaufen. Am besten heut
Bei MF kann man ja zb. Bios update service nutzen oder?
Wie lang wirds denn ca. dauern bis ich sicher sein kann?
Also 2 x4 GB Arbeitspeicher gibts da eine Empfehlung? Dual ist bei Apu besser richtig?


----------



## seahawk (13. Februar 2018)

Das Mainboard sollte als "AMD Ryzen Desktop 2000 Ready"  gekennzeichnet sein.


----------



## FlorianKl (13. Februar 2018)

Ich habe wegen des Mainboards bei den 2000ern auch schon geschaut und das hier gefunden:
Gigabyte GA-AB350M-DS3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ist nichts besonderes aber so neu, dass ein Blick auf die Herstellerseite lohnt:
GA-AB350M-DS3H (rev. 1.x) | Mainboards - GIGABYTE Germany
Der 2200G und 2400G sind also ab der ersten BIOS-Version unterstützt. Für einen preiswerten mATX-Rechner mit 2400G sollte das Board auch passen.
Ansonsten bei anderen Boards vom Händler ein BIOS-Update vornehmen lassen, aber auch hier musst du aufpassen: Es ist noch nicht für jedes Board das neue BIOS draußen.

Der 2200G und 2400G sind leider nicht mehr verlötet, deswegen ist ein besserer Kühler sinnvoll. Wegen des semipassiven Betriebs finde ich persönlich den Freezer 33 sehr gut, alternativ wird der Ben Nevis Advanced gerne genommen. Ich habe beide schon verbaut und kann dir sagen, dass beide wirklich leise sind. Ich würde glaube ich den Freezer nehmen.
Arctic Freezer 33 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei der CPU würde ich, wenn das Budget da ist, den 2400G nehmen. Vielleicht kommt ja doch mal etwas aufwändigerer Videoschnitt, da hilft SMT schon.

Man könnte auch überlegen mit 16GB Ram anzufangen, dann hast du da erstmal ausgesorgt. Das wäre aber bei deinen jetztigen Anforderungen schon "Overkill".
Egal wie viel Ram es dann wird, der Crucial Ballistix Sport in der Dual Rank Version wird hier aufgrund des Preisleistungsverhältnis sehr gerne für Ryzen genommen. In der 8GB Version kostet der inkl. Versand im Moment aber über 90€, dafür bekommt man aktuell fast 3200er Ram:
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die Rampreise schwanken aber die ganze Zeit stark, die Ballistix Sport sind relativ preisstabil.


----------



## seahawk (13. Februar 2018)

Vorsicht für das GA-AB350M-DS3H (rev. 1.x) | Mainboards - GIGABYTE Germany ist das F1 BIOS von Januar 2018. Das ist sehr neu.  Vorher war es das GA-AB350M-D3H.


----------



## FlorianKl (13. Februar 2018)

Das ist ein neues Board, deswegen habe ich es ja empfohlen, weil es garantiert ein BIOS hat, das den 2400G unterstützt. Das D3H ist ein anderes Board. Oder verstehe ich jetzt was falsch?


----------



## stoffel78 (13. Februar 2018)

bevorzuge eh atx
zum speicher: wäre dann dieser oder?
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT Dual Rank weiß bulk DDR4-2666 DIMM CL16 Single | Mindfactory.de


----------



## FlorianKl (13. Februar 2018)

Wenn du planst erst mal länger bei 8GB zu bleiben würde ich den Ram als 2x4GB kaufen. Wenn du relativ bald aufrüsten möchtest kannst du 1x8GB nehmen. Single Channel kostet ordentlich Leistung, das sollte dir bewusst sein.

Edit
Aber ja, das ist der richtige, gibt es in grau, weiß und rot.


----------



## seahawk (14. Februar 2018)

FlorianKl schrieb:


> Das ist ein neues Board, deswegen habe ich es ja empfohlen, weil es garantiert ein BIOS hat, das den 2400G unterstützt. Das D3H ist ein anderes Board. Oder verstehe ich jetzt was falsch?



Ja ist es. Mir ging nur darum zu betonen dass man sehr exakt auf die Modellbezeichnung schauen muss.


----------



## compisucher (14. Februar 2018)

Gerade gesehen.
Habe das unten stehende System für meinen alten Herren zusammengeschraubt.
BIOS-Update bei MF noch dazubestellt (hatte keine Lust) und hat alles funktioniert.
Das Teil war incl. auspacken und WIN 10 Installation nach unter 2 h betriebsbereit.
Es laufen neben dem OS WIN10,  Office 2013  + 3 Spiele der Anno-Serie drauf.
Die Fotos archiviert mein Paps schön ordentlich und wie mehrfach geübt auf zwei eh schon vorhandenen externen HDDs 

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen = 640 €


----------



## stoffel78 (14. Februar 2018)

Zwecks Speicher bin ich verwirrt obwohl editiert wurde. 
Lieber doch 2 x4GB? Heisst ja Dual rank besser für Apu. Der ausgewählte ist ein Dual rank aber halt nur ein Riegel. Sind dann 2 Riegel besser?


----------



## FlorianKl (14. Februar 2018)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich die Frage verstehe. 
Dual Rank ist nicht das gleiche, wie Dual Channel. Dual Rank bezieht sich auf den internen Aufbau des RAMs, Dual Channel heißt einfach, dass beide Speicherkanäle des Mainboards belegt sind, dafür werden logischer Weise mindestens zwei Riegel benötigt.
Sowohl Dual Rank, als auch Dual Channel sind wünschenswert für die APU. Solltest du aber mit 8GB anfangen und planen bald auf 16GB aufzurüsten kannst du mit 1x8GB anfangen und den Rechner bis zum Aufrüsten in Single Channel betreiben. Solltest du nicht planen bald den RAM aufzustocken ist meine Empfehlung mit 2x4GB anzufangen.


----------



## stoffel78 (14. Februar 2018)

ah ok. jetzt versteh ich. Wenn 8 reichen dann bleib ich bei 8. also such ich mir lieber 2 x4GB

edit:
denn zb 2 mal
4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT Dual Rank grau DDR4-2666 DIMM CL16 Single | Mindfactory.de


----------



## FlorianKl (14. Februar 2018)

Den zwei mal könntest du nehmen, genau.


----------



## stoffel78 (14. Februar 2018)

so?
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


----------



## FlorianKl (14. Februar 2018)

Ja, das würde so gehen. Das Mainboard ist zwar teurer, als es sein müsste, aber ich denke mal du weißt, was du da tust.

Ich würde ja nachschauen, ob für das Board das benötigte BIOS schon erschienen ist, die Herstellerseite tut's bei mir aber gerade irgendwie nicht 
GA-AB350-Gaming 3 (rev. 1.x) | Mainboards - GIGABYTE Germany


----------



## stoffel78 (14. Februar 2018)

Laut Seite wirds unterstützt.
Bin auch für andere Vorschläge offen. Ist daran was verkehrt? so 100% weiss ich nicht was ich da tu
ATX solls sein. Gigabyte halt weil ichs schon immer hab.


----------



## FlorianKl (14. Februar 2018)

Du kannst das Gaming 3 schon nehmen. Die Standardempfehlung hier im Forum ist das hier:
ASUS Prime B350-Plus Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
So eine große Ersparnis im Vergleich zum Gigabyte bringt das aber gar nicht und es hat den schlechteren Audiocodec, also passt das schon


----------



## stoffel78 (15. Februar 2018)

Könnt ihr nochmal Absegnen?

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


----------



## FlorianKl (16. Februar 2018)

Passt. Wenn du willst kannst du noch einen besseren Kühler (Arctic Freezer 33 oder Ben Nevis Advanced) dazupacken. Wenn die von der Höhe in dein Gehäuse passen.


----------



## silent-freak (16. Februar 2018)

Reicht Dir dieser hier nicht zu für einen Office Rechner?
AMD Ryzen 3 2200G, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

Würde auf jeden Fall einen besseren Kühler nehmen. Der Ben nevis wurde ja auch schon vorgeschlagen.


----------



## stoffel78 (16. Februar 2018)

zum Kühler:
Was haltet ihr von dem? Scythe Kotetsu Mark II 
Freezer 33 grad nicht auf Lager 
Beim Ben kann ich ja meinen 120er Noctua nicht ranmachen


----------



## FlorianKl (16. Februar 2018)

Was spricht denn gegen den Lüfter vom BNA? Der ist schon sehr brauchbar. Zum Kotetsu kann ich leider nichts sagen, finde ich aber etwas teuer.


----------



## stoffel78 (16. Februar 2018)

Wollte meinen 120er Noctua wieder verbauen der im moment auf dem Mugen 2 sitzt


----------



## silent-freak (16. Februar 2018)

wie lange läuft der schon auf dem Mugen?


----------



## stoffel78 (16. Februar 2018)

ca. 2,5 Jahre


----------



## silent-freak (16. Februar 2018)

Dann kann man sie ja noch verwenden.


----------



## stoffel78 (28. Februar 2018)

So alles zusammengebaut und installiert. Läuft soweit ganz gut.
Danke für die Tipps

Kleine Frage zwecks Bios: Gibt schon  F22. Sollt ich das gleich  updaten?-ist schon richtig für mein System oder?problem gibts da nicht  oder? Hab ja extra über MF flashen lassen zwecks AMD2000 ready.
Nur komisch:mf update 17.02.F20 . laut gigabyte F22 13.02


----------



## FlorianKl (28. Februar 2018)

Wenn alles so läuft wie es soll musst du kein BIOS Update machen.


----------



## stoffel78 (15. März 2018)

so leider passt der Arbeitsspeicher nicht. Laut QVL ist er nicht kompatibel.Bin jetzt erst drauf gekommen weil ich 2 Greenscreens hatte.


----------



## FlorianKl (15. März 2018)

Hast du das neuste BIOS drauf? Auf dem Board von Gigabyte
Gigabyte GA-AB350M-DS3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
lief der Crucial Ballistix bei mir ohne Probleme, und da steht er ebenfalls nicht im QVL.

Ansonsten entschuldige ich mich, sowas ist immer ärgerlich. Falls ich dir irgendwie dabei weiterhelfen kann lass' es mich wissen.


----------



## stoffel78 (15. März 2018)

Das neuste hab ich heut erst drauf.
hab hier thread kannst a mal lesen-klingt aber plausibel oder? ab beitrag 12
Green Screen?Was ist da los?


----------



## FlorianKl (15. März 2018)

Nur, weil der Speicher nicht in der QVL ist heißt das nicht, dass er nicht läuft, das stimmt einfach nicht (auch, wenn man in jedem zweiten Satz an die Feststelltaste kommt ). Ich würde mal schauen, ob der Fehler mit dem neusten BIOS evtl. schon behoben ist, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen. Das andere Board, das ich verlinkt habe hat auch etwas rumgezickt (ist allerdings nicht abgestürzt), mit F22b war dann alles gut. Die neusten Treiber, vor allem für den Chipsatz, hast du auch installiert nehme ich mal an?
Ich will auch nicht ausschließen, dass es am Ram liegt, aber ich würde jetzt mit dem neusten BIOS einfach mal gucken, wie er so läuft.


----------



## stoffel78 (15. März 2018)

Hm dann versuch ichs nochmal.
Chipsatz ist drauf. Hab eigentlich alles was sein muss drauf. 
Kanns am ahci treiber liegen? Hab einen Controller mit Amd treiber und einen Standart windows. Den Amd musst ich  mit Treiber suchen auf Pc installieren. Er ging nicht von allein. Der 2 Contoller lässt gar keinen Amd zu.


----------



## FlorianKl (15. März 2018)

Hast du die Treiberinstallation mit dem neusten BIOS schon versucht? Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich mit einer älteren BIOS-Version auch.
Die Treiber würde ich auch von der Herstellerwebsite downoaden, da sind alle, die du brauchst:
GA-AB350-Gaming 3 (rev. 1.x) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.


----------



## stoffel78 (15. März 2018)

Nö hab ich noch nicht. 
Werd ich morgen mal testen. 
Im moment läuft memtest.
Ja da hab ich auch alles geladen.


----------



## FlorianKl (15. März 2018)

Alles klar, dann hoffe ich mal, dass das des Rätsels Lösung war. Ansonsten sag morgen bescheid, dann schaue ich, was man noch machen kann


----------



## stoffel78 (17. März 2018)

Memtest ohne Fehler.
Amd hab ich mal alles deinstalliert und neu drauf. Sata Controller hab ich Gmanager deinstallliert. Bin nicht sicher ob da alles 100% weg war. Auf jedenfall hat Win10 von allein gefunden nach Treibersuche automatisch. 2 Controller bleibt weiterhin Standart.
Ausserdem:

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Zusammenfassung und evtl. kann jemand was sagen dazu:[/FONT]


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Hab mich duch den Zuverlässigkeitsverlaufgelesen. Und stell mal meinen kompletten Verlauf meines Pc-umbaus dar.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]21.2. Cpu, boxed Kühler, Board Speicher eingebaut Win10 installiert.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Viel rumprobiert, Software in und deinstalliert, kleine Probleme gelöst usw.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]27.02. Mugen 5 eingebaut, beim ausbau hing Cpu am Kühler fest-sprich Cpu ging vom Board mit raus.Ging eigentlich leicht ohne Kraftanstrengung. Mit Föhn die Sache erwärmt und Cpu runter gedreht.Cpu und Mugen eingebaut. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Ab 28 lage ich 4 Tage flach und hab fast nichts am PC gemacht, er lief aber durch.Ab 4.3. war ich wieder mehr am PC[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Am 6.3. hab ich Win 10 nochmal neuinstalliert, weil ich mir dachte hab Zeit und ich will ein sauberes System.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Am 6 oder 7.3 (weiss es nicht genau)war der erste Screen.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Im Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf hab ich am 6.3. 4x Windows wurde nicht Ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren. Zeiten decken sich aber mit Updates und Installationen bzw Neustarts.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]7.3. auch 4x Windows wurde nicht Ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren  Zeiten decken sich  teilweise bei Updates uä.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Allerdings einmal unerwartetes heruntergefahren mit BlueScreen Code:100000ea um 14.46Uhr[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Um 14.49Uhr waren 16 WindowsUpdates erfolgreich[/FONT]


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]14.03.  Green Screen kurz vor 14.15 Uhr[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]14.15Uhr und 15.02Uhr  2x  Windows wurde nicht Ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]15.02 Uhr Hardwarefehler LiveKernelEvent Code:141[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]15.02 Uhr  unerwartetes heruntergefahren BlueScreen Code:116[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Zu dieser  hat ich aber sicher keinen Blue oder Greenscreen[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Um 14.27Uhr wurden 2 automatische Updates durchgeführt ( tool bösartige Software und Flashplayer)[/FONT]
 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]15.03Uhr Update (KB4088776)[/FONT]


----------



## FlorianKl (17. März 2018)

Aber seit dem BIOS-Update ist alles in Ordnung?
Zu dem Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf kann ich nicht viel sagen. Einige Fehler sind ähnlich mit den Problemen, die ich auch vor dem BIOS-Update hatte. Da haben die Windows Updates und Treiber Probleme gemacht.

Ich habe leider im Moment kaum Zeit und bin auch nur am Handy unterwegs, deswegen nur eine knappe Antwort.


----------



## stoffel78 (17. März 2018)

Ja, aber das war ja erst am donnerstag. Die 2 screens lagen auch weiter auseinander.


----------



## GEChun (17. März 2018)

stoffel78 schrieb:


> Memtest ohne Fehler.
> Amd hab ich mal alles deinstalliert und neu drauf. Sata Controller hab ich Gmanager deinstallliert. Bin nicht sicher ob da alles 100% weg war. Auf jedenfall hat Win10 von allein gefunden nach Treibersuche automatisch. 2 Controller bleibt weiterhin Standart.
> Ausserdem:
> 
> ...



Hmm, ich hasse solche Situationen am Rechner.

Die RAM Module sind heute komplexer als früher, wie lange hast du Memtest durchlaufen lassen?

Problem was ich dabei sehe, z.B. du hast 16GB RAM in 8 GB Modulen.
Der Fehler befindet sich aber nur in einem MB in einem der RAM Riegel

Jetzt benötigt dein System den RAM nicht.
Der Fehlerhafte RAM Bereich wird in Verbindung mit dem R5 2400G als Vram deklariert.
Du schmeißt Memtest an und Memtest testet diesen Bereich nicht mit, da er von der APU reserviert wird.

Folglich, kein Fehler in Memtest. Solange der Bereich von der APU dann auch nicht befüllt wird funktioniert er einwandfrei.
Wenn das zutrifft müsstest du 2 Unterschiedliche BlueScreen/Fehlermeldungen bekommen, je nach dem wo der defekte RAM gerade verwendet wird (VRAM - SysRAM)

Sind es mehrere Riegel kann ich dir nur Raten, teste die Riegel einzeln, wären beide oder mehrere Riegel Kaputt würde dein System viel öfter eine Fehlermeldung bekommen.

Edit: Stell im Bios den Vram bedarf der APU mal sehr niedrig ein und teste dann mit Memtest noch mal, mit Glück reicht das schon, ansonsten Riegel einzeln im alltäglichen Betrieb bzw. auch mit Memtest testen.


----------



## stoffel78 (17. März 2018)

Memtest lief 12 Stunden aber mit beiden Riegel. hab 2 x 4GB verbaut.
Hatte ja nur besagte 2 x Green Screen ohne Fehlertext im Screen. In der ereignissanzeige zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch nix.
Die Fehler lagen eine Woche auseinander.


----------



## FlorianKl (17. März 2018)

Das ist natürlich auch eine gute Idee, kannst du mal ausprobieren. Damit lässt sich ein Defekt beim RAM ausschließen. 

Ich halte es mittlerweile für wahrscheinlich, dass Gigabyte einfach das BIOS verhunzt hat in den Versionen F1, F20 und F21. Damit laufen die Ryzen APUs zwar, aber irgendwas war nicht in Ordnung. Bei der Beschreibung von F22b steht ja auch "...Raven Ridge CPU performance enhance". Ich denke mal das ist ein Euphemismus  Sicher weiß ich es aber natürlich nicht.


----------



## stoffel78 (17. März 2018)

ähm bekomm ich nicht hin-Stell im Bios den Vram bedarf der APU

Mal schnell ne frage zum Ram- sollt ich evtl das xmp profil laden?


----------



## FlorianKl (17. März 2018)

Kannst du machen, ja. Sollte dann mit der maximalen Frequenz deines RAMs laufen.


----------



## GEChun (17. März 2018)

stoffel78 schrieb:


> ähm bekomm ich nicht hin-Stell im Bios den Vram bedarf der APU
> 
> Mal schnell ne frage zum Ram- sollt ich evtl das xmp profil laden?



Dafür müsste ich sehen wie dein Bios aussieht um das einzustellen.
Hab auch den Ryzen 2400G aber warte gerade noch auf mein neues Mainboard.
Sobald ich das sehe kann ich dir eventuell Tipps geben wo es bei mir zu finden ist und wie du daran kommst.



FlorianKl schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich auch eine gute Idee, kannst du mal ausprobieren. Damit lässt sich ein Defekt beim RAM ausschließen.
> 
> Ich halte es mittlerweile für wahrscheinlich, dass Gigabyte einfach das BIOS verhunzt hat in den Versionen F1, F20 und F21. Damit laufen die Ryzen APUs zwar, aber irgendwas war nicht in Ordnung. Bei der Beschreibung von F22b steht ja auch "...Raven Ridge CPU performance enhance". Ich denke mal das ist ein Euphemismus  Sicher weiß ich es aber natürlich nicht.



Möglich, dennoch denke ich ehr das es der RAM ist. 
Will jetzt einfach mal hoffen das Gigabyte in ihren Labs alles noch mal testet bevor sie es Releasen...
Aber ja wer weiß das schon


----------



## stoffel78 (28. März 2018)

Servus, wollte mal ne zwischenstand abgeben.
Nach Biosupdate dacht ich mir ich wart erstmal ab ob das evtl. der Fehler war.  Bis jetzt trat er nicht mehr auf. Die ersten beiden lagen 1 Woche  auseinander. Jetzt bin ich bei 14 Tagen ohne. Freu mich aber noch nicht  zu früh.
Bios hab ich noch resetet. Sollte er wieder auftreten, arbeite ich den Ram ab.

Bedank mich vorerst schonmal für die Hilfe

So am Rande: Ich bin mir sicher das beim Bios auf Gigabyte bei F22 Datum  13.02.18 Stand. Ich habs ja am 15.03 geupdatet. Mittlerweile steht F22  und Datum 16.03.18 hat sich da noch was verändert???
Es stand auch Update AGESA (1.0.0.1a ? nicht sicher ob Zahl so war)  Raven Ridge CPU performance enhance und jetzt steht nur Update AGESA  1.0.0.1a

Wars evtl. doch nur ne kleinigkeit im Bios, weil die Updates so  kurzaufeinander folgten?F20 7.02.18 F21 12.02.18 und F22 13.02.18


----------



## stoffel78 (30. März 2018)

so heute 14uhr35 wars wieder soweit. Kartenleser angesteckt, sd karte beschrieben. Und plötzlich wieder greenscreen.
um 14.27 hat er treiber für denn kartenleser installiert. 14uhr35 absturz.
14.40 hat er windowsfotos update gemacht.

Nach dem reset startete er 2 mal und kam features werden verarbeitet.
Kann das mit updates was zu tun haben??? Bei denn 3 abstürzen war davor oder danach immer irgendein update.

Kann es echt ram sein, wenn er 2 Wochen ohne probleme läuft?


----------



## GEChun (30. März 2018)

stoffel78 schrieb:


> so heute 14uhr35 wars wieder soweit. Kartenleser angesteckt, sd karte beschrieben. Und plötzlich wieder greenscreen.
> um 14.27 hat er treiber für denn kartenleser installiert. 14uhr35 absturz.
> 14.40 hat er windowsfotos update gemacht.
> 
> ...



Womit installierst du den die Treiber für den Kartenleser?


----------



## stoffel78 (30. März 2018)

nehm halt an das war der kartenleser, da genau hab ich in angesteckt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GEChun (30. März 2018)

Ich hab jetzt mit dem Ryzen 5 2400G übelste Probleme mit der automatischen Treiber Installation von Windows 10 gehabt.
Was unter anderem bei mir die Freeze verursacht hat, nicht das dass bei deinem Kartenleser auch der Fall ist.

Ist das so ein PluginPlay Teil, wie USB oder schon fest installierte Hardware mit Treiber von irgend einer Firma?

Das Windows 10 ist aber aktuell oder?
Weil wenn nicht kann es sein das es veraltete Treiber auf neue Hardware anwenden will die es in dem alten Update nicht kennt..., was wiederum diese Fehler auslösen könnte.


----------



## stoffel78 (30. März 2018)

usb teil
hatte aber schon 2 green screens zuvor ohne den cardreader benutzt zuhaben. bitte nicht auf kartenleser rumreiten. ein freeze kam als ich in one drive war. 2te bei skype
win ist aktuell treiber auch.

zu deinem beitrag im anderen thread
hab jetzt mal grafik apu treiber über windows suchen lassen: jetzt hab ich älteren drauf. 26.01.18 version 23208230
zuvor 6.2.18 version 23208270

denke ja hatte neusten treiber drauf oder?
Win 10 home  version 1709  dürfte auch am neusten sein oder?


----------



## GEChun (30. März 2018)

17.40.3701 vom 2/12/2018 hat AMD für den 2400G als letztes veröffentlicht.

Wobei ich selbst noch nicht weiß wie sich das mit den Grafikkarten Treibern verhält, die sollten ja schließlich auch irgendwie damit funktionieren.

Ja Windows ist mit 1709 aktuell.

Lad mal bitte den aus diesem folgenden Link:

Radeon Software for Ryzen™ Desktop Processors with Radeon™ Vega Graphics Release Notes

Hab nämlich gerade bemerkt das der aktueller ist und bei mir installiert ist.

Das der 23.20.827.0

Haste ja nur ohne Punkte


----------



## stoffel78 (30. März 2018)

genau denn hat ich ja drauf.
*Package Contents*
 The Radeon Software for Ryzen Desktop Processors with Radeon Vega Graphics installation package contains the following:



Radeon Software for Ryzen Desktop Processors with Radeon Vega Graphics Version 17.40.3701 (Windows Driver Store Version           23.20.827.0).


----------



## GEChun (30. März 2018)

stoffel78 schrieb:


> genau denn hat ich ja drauf.
> *Package Contents*
> The Radeon Software for Ryzen Desktop Processors with Radeon Vega Graphics installation package contains the following:
> 
> ...



Was ich mich ja frage, ich glaub ich hatte erst den 17.04.3701 und danach auf dem 23.20.827.0 geupdatet.

Bin mir nämlich unsicher ob der 23.20.827.0 ein reiner Grafiktreiber ist und der 17.04.3701 vielleicht noch Chipsatz etc dabei hat...
Versuch es doch einfach mal schmeiß mal den 23.20.827.0 runter und installier erst den:

Support page | AMD

Danach updatest du wieder auf den 23.20.827.0 hoch. 
Nicht das da wirklich bei dem einen irgend etwas für die APU fehlt...

Oder sind die gleichen?  blöde Nummern 

Wenn du deinstallierst mach es bitte mit DDU.

Edit: Wenn es danach immer noch ist bleibt bei dir ja nur noch Hardware Fehler, entweder RAM oder der USB.


----------



## stoffel78 (30. März 2018)

die beiden sind die gleichen so wie ich das seh


----------



## GEChun (30. März 2018)

Chipset

Hast du die auch installiert?

Also den Chipsatz, nicht den Raid.
Raid hast du ja denke ich nicht oder?


----------



## stoffel78 (30. März 2018)

ja hab ich installiert
raid nein


----------



## GEChun (30. März 2018)

stoffel78 schrieb:


> ja hab ich installiert
> raid nein



Na dann fassen wir mal zusammen,

Treiber sind aktuell ---> ok.
Windows ist aktuell ---> ok.
RAM mit Memtest getestet ---> ok.
RAM kompatibel mit Mainboard?

Könnte durchaus sein, das du den RAM zurück schicken musst und einen anderen dazu kaufen musst.

Kartenleser mal an einem anderen Gerät angeschlossen? ---> um hier den Fehler auszuschließen?

Gerade noch mal den Threat zurück geblättert, der Fehler tritt nur in Verbindung mit dem Kartenleser auf?


----------



## stoffel78 (30. März 2018)

beitrag 55:  hatte aber schon 2 green screens zuvor ohne den cardreader benutzt  zuhaben. bitte nicht auf kartenleser rumreiten. ein freeze kam als ich  in one drive war. 2te bei skype


----------



## GEChun (30. März 2018)

stoffel78 schrieb:


> beitrag 55:  hatte aber schon 2 green screens zuvor ohne den cardreader benutzt  zuhaben. bitte nicht auf kartenleser rumreiten. ein freeze kam als ich  in one drive war. 2te bei skype



Dann tausch den RAM.
Und nimm einen anderen, nicht den gleichen. 
Vermutlich ist er einfach inkompatibel zum Mainboard und oder der CPU.

Wir haben alles andere ausgeschlossen.


----------



## stoffel78 (31. März 2018)

ok.werd mich mal mit mf in verbindung setzen.
dann such ich mal passende. evtl. tipp?  mir reichen eigentlich 8gb. sprich 2x4gb


----------



## stoffel78 (1. April 2018)

@*GEChun:   z*wecks Sache mit dem aktuellsten windows: Hab grad mal auf Win DVD geschaut-version 1703. Installation erfolgte also mit der 1703, nach installation lies ich automatisch updates durchlaufen. stand dann 1709. kann da schon der Treiberfehler "insalliert" werden? 
Sollte ich evtl. neuinstalieren mit der aktuellsten Version? Wär nur viel arbeit für nichts, wenns der ram ist.


----------



## GEChun (1. April 2018)

stoffel78 schrieb:


> @*GEChun:   z*wecks Sache mit dem aktuellsten windows: Hab grad mal auf Win DVD geschaut-version 1703. Installation erfolgte also mit der 1703, nach installation lies ich automatisch updates durchlaufen. stand dann 1709. kann da schon der Treiberfehler "insalliert" werden?
> Sollte ich evtl. neuinstalieren mit der aktuellsten Version? Wär nur viel arbeit für nichts, wenns der ram ist.



Kannst du ja testen ob es so ist, einfach die cpu, apu eventuell mainboardtreiber noch mal deinstallieren. Neu installieren, wenn es weg ist waren es die Treiber


----------



## stoffel78 (31. Mai 2018)

Hallo nach langem Testen find denn Fehler nicht.
Win 1803 komplett neuinstalliert
Neuesten Treiber AMD installiert
Neustes Bios 
Aussage crucial: Speicher ist Kompatibel
Heute wieder Greenscreen
Also neuer Speicher-nur welchen?


----------



## stoffel78 (24. August 2018)

4.6. ramspannung auf 1,4v erhöht.pc lief bis heut ohne green screen,  dachte problem gelöst,heute plötzlich wieder einen green Screen.Diemal  hab ich Hdmikabel abgezogen, das half.
musste keinen neustart machen.
Defekt kann doch nichts sein wenn alles solang gut läuft oder?


----------



## GEChun (26. August 2018)

Kommt drauf an, aber zwischen 31.05 und 24.08 ist ne Menge Zeit und du hast den PC ja benutzt, manchmal können solche Fehler auch von Software kommen.

Hardware technisch fällt mir jetzt nur noch eins ein aber das halte ich für sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich von daher tippe ich ehr auf die Software.


----------



## stoffel78 (1. September 2018)

So heute Nachmittag neues Bios drauf, und neusten AMD Chip und Grafiktreiber.
Gerade eben hat ich plötzlich einen Schwarzen Bildschirm. Hab mal Screenshot(Win + Druck ) gemacht. 
Hab dann mal DVi auf HDMi Kabel auf 2ten Monitor anschluss gesteckt. Hdmi2 ausgewählt Bild da aber keine Desktop Symbole usw. Zurück Hdmi1 Bild wieder da.
Lief auch alles noch. Screenshot geöffnet genau das Bild wo ich war als Blackscreen kam.
Hilft das evtl. bei der Fehler eingrenzung??


----------

